# USM and National guys



## grassguy123 (Jan 4, 2010)

Does anyone know how much these guys mark up the pricing. What do they make. We do a couple jobs for them and they pay us pretty good. I cant imagine them making alot of money. I mean i know they have ALOT of work, but ALOT of liability too.


----------



## bhmjwp (Dec 12, 2005)

I guess I have to ask, what liability? I can assume you have read the contract you signed with them. Exactly what liabilities do you see them responsible for? Your the one on the hook. Even if they are unable to collect, you are going to eat it. What damage liability do they accept. Do you really think they bid the properties, or do they use bids and then mark them up?

Don't get me wrong, I sure it is a pain working with contractors and with the National chains and property management companies. But when it come to risk-its all yours.

With all that said-it must work!


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

The mark up is anywhere from 15%-60%. I know what Walmart was paying this year. I heard they will be going back to the store managers making the call next year.


----------



## motodad (Jul 6, 2010)

grassguy123;1254995 said:


> Does anyone know how much these guys mark up the pricing. What do they make. We do a couple jobs for them and they pay us pretty good. I cant imagine them making alot of money. I mean i know they have ALOT of work, but ALOT of liability too.


You must work cheap if you think your making alot.


----------



## motodad (Jul 6, 2010)

*Asking to lower bill, Had to lol*

WTF? Do people think we are not worth what we do? We have had record breaking snowfall in our area I have had a appt complex that we have stacked snow andcompletly run out of room and called me to haul snow out, I told them what it will be per hr and it was approved by the main office,NOW the bill comes in and they call me wanting me to drop the price and toi hook them up,I said yes I would work with them but they have not even paid their Dec bill yet lmmfao. How do people have the balls to ask me to lower their bill when they are not even paying their bill in the 1st place? Ok im done:crying:


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

usm is making a killing off the walmart here. the contract is a seasonal contract ( set price for the season) it states 1 push as needed in 24 hours. now if it keeps snowing usm bills walmart for the time called back but the contractor dont see a dime of this. the walmart here will end up spending about 30% more this season then last.


----------



## northernsweeper (Aug 26, 2004)

I was once willing to work for them. Did it for 4 years,and was happy to have the work. I was getting a decent price for the lot I serviced. They called it seemed like non stop during the snow seasons. Sent me to service the account when it was bare blacktop,more than once. Then they bailed on me, didn't pay me for half of last year,now I have filed chapter 7 bankruptcy. I would NEVER work for them again. It only takes them screwing you,ONE TIME, to totally change your life.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

northernsweeper;1255244 said:


> I was once willing to work for them. Did it for 4 years,and was happy to have the work. I was getting a decent price for the lot I serviced. They called it seemed like non stop during the snow seasons. Sent me to service the account when it was bare blacktop,more than once. Then they bailed on me, didn't pay me for half of last year,now I have filed chapter 7 bankruptcy. I would NEVER work for them again. It only takes them screwing you,ONE TIME, to totally change your life.


What did your lawyer say about them not paying you? You did get a lawyer, right?


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

makes me wonder if grassguy was as foolish as i was, and didn't have atty review contract...and NOT know you'd get backcharged $4500 per slip and fall for "paperwork"...that you hold USM, the store, and even the guy setting up the hidden cam in the women's changing room harmless in case of an incident totally unrelated to the performance of your duties. and that you'd pay for their legal costs should they arise. ..that you agree that you can't sue them in your own state, but must meet before their arbitration board IN pennsylvania...but that's another story.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

All I can say is . If you work for them you give them more and more power.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

IDOCTORTREES;1255277 said:


> All I can say is . If you work for them you give them more and more power.


Don't work for them and they will go away. If they owe you money at least let Wal-mart know how they treat their sub contractors. You might not be able to go after Wal Mart but you could at least let them know whats going on. I spoke to one of the assistant managers of our local Wal Mart, old high school buddy of mine. i don't work for management companies or Wal MArt, never have. I was telling him all the horror stories about these management companies and he has said that its really getting around Wal Mart, how these management companies treats their subs. He was saying that they had a big problem with the original plow company who was plowing his store this year, the guy quit showing up. He didn't know the whole details but the management compnay brought on another contractor that plowed another Wal Mart store to finish out the season.


----------



## northernsweeper (Aug 26, 2004)

Ya I had an attorney..2 actually. One here in Minnesota and one in New Jersey. They finally did have to pay me, a couple weeks ago, but it was to late. By not being paid the last three months of last year, I still had the expenses of maintaining the lot. Then when sweep season came, I didn't have money for sweeper parts or repairs, so I lost sweep income. Then the national signed me to do the store this year, and begged me for weeks to take the local wally world. I told them absolutely not. Then they cancelled any contracts with me on October 31st. To late to sign anyone else for the season. Ya, its been swell.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

northernsweeper;1255283 said:


> Ya I had an attorney..2 actually. One here in Minnesota and one in New Jersey. They finally did have to pay me, a couple weeks ago, but it was to late. By not being paid the last three months of last year, I still had the expenses of maintaining the lot. Then when sweep season came, I didn't have money for sweeper parts or repairs, so I lost sweep income. Then the national signed me to do the store this year, and begged me for weeks to take the local wally world. I told them absolutely not. Then they cancelled any contracts with me on October 31st. To late to sign anyone else for the season. Ya, its been swell.


Sorry to hear that hope things turn around for you. i don't know how these guys get away with treating people the way they do.


----------



## northernsweeper (Aug 26, 2004)

I should add, all the trouble getting paid. When they finally did pay, it didn't matter anymore. The check also goes to the bankruptcy trustee. NICE..You who are working for them...Enjoy it while it lasts...Me? I wouldn't


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Like the mods have said before. If everyone keeps things civil, and professional they will keep the threads up. So being as professional and civil as I can be when it comes to this topic. I will say if your desperate enough to work for a national, then you have to be prepared for the dissapointment of your actions. I just sit back and laugh everytime I see another thread about u know who and how they didn't pay me. I don't mean to make light of anyones problems or business decesions, but the writing is on the wall here people. If you average out the good comments, vs the bad comments it's like 10 bad to 1 good. Why would anyone risk a bad business decesion againts those odds?


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

Rc2505;1255303 said:


> Like the mods have said before. If everyone keeps things civil, and professional they will keep the threads up.


thanks for noticing what we have tried saying MANY times


----------



## Gmgbo (Jan 18, 2005)

I know a guy who did the home depot near me fore 20,000 for the year. He told me he asked the manger what they paid USM on their final walk thru...56,000. lol They held his last 3 checks, something with a slip and fall.

I dont think walmart cares how USM treats the subs, they have been in multiple lawsuits with employee related claims, if they dont care about the employees then who cares about the subs.

I dont think they will ever go away, everyone dreams of plowing a walmart or home depot, wether they have a 410 or an s10 lol.


----------



## EZSWEEP (Nov 18, 2010)

I would rather watch paint dry then work for Usm ,they sent me a email for sweeping that they awarded me 6 sites and 3 for landscaping. And then called me and told me that i had adjust price ,I raised all my price on them by 35% from what Walmart was paying . We will survive fine with out them and probably have less stress. I cant imagine signing there contract. And why would somebody work for them ? It`s like selling your soul to the devil. Anyone interested in going in on my Lawsuit for unethical trade practices against usm and walmart. How they determine what they are willing to pay and the monopoly that they are creating is not right. Just look what has happen in the last 5 years with Usm and the business`s they have destroyed. Don't be afraid to tell your friends and family how unethical Walmart has become. I can care less if I work for Walmart again.Boycott them like they are doing to us .


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

grassguy123;1254995 said:


> Does anyone know how much these guys mark up the pricing. What do they make. We do a couple jobs for them and they pay us pretty good. I cant imagine them making alot of money. I mean i know they have ALOT of work, but ALOT of liability too.


just two comments,

My lawyer looked at the USM contract for me and said that the only people signing that mess has not had a real lawyer look at it, which is sad. They(everyone involved but you) have zero liability, you have 100%. Sound good to you? Even if they make a mistake?

Money wise you are getting 30-60% of their contract price, so no they are not paying you well. 100% of the companies I know that worked for them were screwed....eventually .


----------



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

they probably wont go away anytime soon , as fast as one contractor gets burned , another will jump at the chance to do the work , for example a guy that subs with 2 trucks wanting to move up to the big time will jump right on board just because he is getting 20 dollars an hour more , he will hire a few buddies and the cycle starts all over again


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

anyone know who manages the Sears/Kmart stores?
Thanks


----------



## lbfmd (Dec 26, 2008)

writing on the wall, heard today that they lost the entire Rite Aid contract. Dont know who got it but my understanding is that a few management companies and a few regional landscape companies got them. maybe just maybe its the beginning of the end for them.


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

We've been stacking snow for USM the past two months. According to my boss we're paided hourly and its paided within two weeks. Sounds alittle like they'll back charge the orginal contractor because he pulled off his RENTED loader for whatever reason. Just me I really hate the nationals but there just trying to cat herd yearly one and done snowplowers. Someday people will figure out just because you borrowed for a 3/4 ton pickup doesnt mean you can run a construction/snowplowing business.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

tjlands;1255535 said:


> My lawyer looked at the USM contract for me and said that the only people signing that mess has not had a real lawyer look at it, which is sad. They(everyone involved but you) have zero liability, you have 100%. Sound good to you? Even if they make a mistake?.


Well said.

That right there is why its worth the $200/hour to have a lawyer look at things before you get invovled.....


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

shooterm;1258498 said:


> just because you borrowed for a 3/4 ton pickup doesnt mean you can run a construction/snowplowing business.


So only contractors paying cash for assets can plow snow?


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

hoskm01;1258622 said:


> So only contractors paying cash for assets can plow snow?


I am pretty sure he is just trying to say that just because you can borrow money as a business and buy a truck and plow, doesn't make you a snow plowing contractor. There is alot more to plowing then just having the truck.


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

Yes snowplowing isnt finding a way to to buy a new truck and use it for "work".


----------



## CaptCaveman (Nov 26, 2009)

I don't understand all the badmouthing from everyone about USM...There are one of...If not my best paying customer.
1) Read the contract and make the changes that you need, I had 5 that needed to be changed and USM agreed to them all.
2) After you do the work...It's like going to the bathroom...The work is not over till the paperwork is done right or you end up with a sore ***.

Just my two cents worth


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

CaptCaveman;1261241 said:


> I don't understand all the badmouthing from everyone about USM...There are one of...If not my best paying customer.
> 1) Read the contract and make the changes that you need, I had 5 that needed to be changed and USM agreed to them all.
> 2) After you do the work...It's like going to the bathroom...The work is not over till the paperwork is done right or you end up with a sore ***.
> 
> Just my two cents worth


Out of 20 pages of that crazy contract you only had 5 changes?..... hopefully all your documents are on quilted paper!....:laughing:


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

I know of a few people here in PA that do work for them. They seem to be better around here because they are based here!


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Mick76;1261247 said:


> Out of 20 pages of that crazy contract you only had 5 changes?..... hopefully all your documents are on quilted paper!....:laughing:


Now thats freakin funny I don't care who you are.:laughing:


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

lilweeds;1261287 said:


> I know of a few people here in PA that do work for them. They seem to be better around here because they are based here!


Who is based here???


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

CaptCaveman - I don't think Mick76 even does residential, he does commercial....right? Many other places to plow besides Walmart, and most are better to deal with, we used to work direct for some Walmart stores and they were fine, dealing with middle man is a problem...

USM's - contract is basic "ally" one sided for sure, and I have seen it not sure it was 20 pages but it was more the 9, and lots of liability shifted for low prices they offered and little upside compared to most other contracts in we have so we passed, and whoever signed and did the Walmarts locally signed the agreement but didn't hold up their end of the scope of work for sure...too risky for us and other fruit to pick...


----------



## EZSWEEP (Nov 18, 2010)

What lots do you do for Walmart in the Poconos ,I hope not mt.pocono i was up there in Early Jan 2011 and it looked like someone took a salt shaker off a table at perkins and sprinkled it on the lot. 3inchs thick of ice on the lot ,i was up there sking and stayed at Jack Frost. but i guess they get what they are paying for.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

mullis56;1261450 said:


> CaptCaveman - I don't think Mick76 even does residential, he does commercial....right? CorrectMany other places to plow besides Walmart, and most are better to deal with, we used to work direct for some Walmart stores and they were fine, dealing with middle man is a problem...Very True
> 
> USM's - contract is basic "ally" one sided for sure, and I have seen it not sure it was 20 pages but it was more the 9, and lots of liability shifted for low prices they offered and little upside compared to most other contracts in we have so we passed, and whoever signed and did the Walmarts locally signed the agreement but didn't hold up their end of the scope of work for sure...too risky for us and other fruit to pick...


Thumbs Up

You hit the nail right on the head


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Wal-Marts used to pay somewhere in the neighborhood of 40,000 per store for snow and ice in my area. The contract through USM for the 2 here locally was just over 1/2 that together this year. We are sitting at the 5th snowiest winter ever recorded here this winter, and both stores looked like they got exactly what they paid for. I do a couple lots right beside both of them, and while mine were dry pavement, they looked like crap. I happen to know the guy doing them both, and he is pretty proud of his work, but if you ask anyone else, they will all tell you what they really looked like.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

USM is based in Norristown. They do tend to treat the PA contractors better then the rest of the country.


----------



## dodge2500 (Aug 20, 2009)

Our local Wal Mart has looked like crap the last two years with two separate contractors doing it. We used to plow Wally World and had to be there 24/7 when it was snowing. They wanted that place perfect. Now they are the worst looking place in town. We were only allowed to put snow in certain spots and now there are piles everywhere and many times all they do is salt the aisles and don't bother plowing anything. I just know what they were like to work for back when they wanted good service and i am so surprised to see how bad they are now. The managers were on us all the time to make sure it was perfect. Must not be the case anymore.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Caveman, 
Instead of attcking my posts because I don't agree with you, why don't you answer EZsweeps question..... Do you plow the wally world in Poconos PA?


----------



## EZSWEEP (Nov 18, 2010)

The proof is as good as the picture, i hope this not your work


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

It looks salted from the cart corrals to the building.That is all they are paying for. in the old days they wanted every inch salted, not anymore.


----------



## EZSWEEP (Nov 18, 2010)

That is not salt on the lot that is 2-3 inchs of ice,and that was 3 days after the storm on jan7,2011 . I would fire everyone of my guys if my lot looked like that. And then i would get a job handing out smiley faces and say welcome to Walmart.


----------



## CaptCaveman (Nov 26, 2009)

Yes, as of Jan. 24th I do now... I did it last year and along came "Mr. I can do it cheaper" and for half of my price he gave them half of the job...USM called me and asked me to finish the season at my price...I don't need the work at all...I would rather moth ball my "PAID FOR" equipment than work to keep my guys busy. I had my equipment in NY city working for the Dept of Sanitation by the hour round the clock for 4 weeks when USM called and wanted me to fix the site...as you heard from EZsweeps It was a mess 8 to 12 inches of ice covering the whole lot including the H-cap spots.
And yes my contract is 9 pages and maybe I am the only one in the United States with it,maybe not...I'll have to send the Director of Operation from USM a thank you card and a Bottle, After he called me I guess he wanted me and not you... you know so much about USM and their contracts, To whom should I send the bottle?
I have had no posts or comments about you and you are starting ***** with me...Guess you have nothing better to do than start with someone that must have a better deal than you...And no I never did and never will work by the season...Per event, Per call or call some one else...I don't need the work or the money. I have done this long enough to know I don't need the practice, I do it for profit or I will get rid of the equipment PERIOD.

New York Dept of Sanitation prices:

Triaxle dump to haul snow $171.00 per hour
"Bobcat" type skid steer $143.00 per hour
Backhoe Loader w/ 1 yard bucket $160.00 per hour
Front end loader w/3 yard bucket $249.00 per hour
And you think I work for free or need to keep my guys busy??? LMAO


----------



## CaptCaveman (Nov 26, 2009)

And yes that is an actual picture of the lot Jan. 24th it had 8 to 12 inches of ice...It was all money in the bank USM paid my to scrap it up and salt it...I think they back charged the previous contractor


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

hey guys, I think we can quit with the back and forth bickering

so, either move on or we can close this one down as well


----------



## EZSWEEP (Nov 18, 2010)

i took the picture on jan 9,2011 there was a guy with a plastic meyers spreader doing the lot. I must have been there before you did it. Who was doing it?


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

I have a Question???....Why do People Think that Wal-marts and other Big Box Stores are The Crown Jewel of the Snow plowing industry.....The Pay is Marginal at Best...They (USM,other Nationals) make you sign lousy contracts.....I'm just wondering why so many Companys froth at the Mouth to Plow these accounts.......Take the Wal-mart near me....I know for a fact the place went for 20k for the season...All inclusive....We have had the 17th snowest winter on record and thats not taking into account the multiple ice events....Also take into account the Clientele that goes to the Local Wal-mart....I can only imagine the amount of slip and fall lawsuits you the Contractor are gonna have to fend off...


----------



## CaptCaveman (Nov 26, 2009)

I agree...I tried to post about my business with USM and this guy and many others bash a company that they don't do business with...I don't understand...


----------



## EZSWEEP (Nov 18, 2010)

i think i saw a beat up Jcb Backhoe there.


----------



## CaptCaveman (Nov 26, 2009)

The guy that did it also was doing the East Stroudsburg and 2 other Walmarts for a total of 4...The guys he was using at the East Stroudsburg site were complaining about there arms hurting from loading 83 bags into a spreader....83X50= 4150 lbs of salt for a 425,000 sq. ft site? No wonder it had ice LOL


----------



## EZSWEEP (Nov 18, 2010)

They offered us to bid those lots but only wanted to pay a seasonal price and it didn't work for us, based on how we handle our lots. Seems it has worked well for you glad to hear that. The only thing that scares me with them there is no loyalty


----------



## CaptCaveman (Nov 26, 2009)

Yes you did and a rented bobcat Skidsteer...The JCB actually had a propane space heater in the cab with a BBQ tank hooked up to it...I wish I had my camera because no one believes me when I tell them...Walmart took a ount and found they were missing 63 shopping cart and back charged him 6 grand for the carts...we dug 51 out of the snow piles during the following weeks that thawed out


----------



## EZSWEEP (Nov 18, 2010)

i never worked for them but still have a open mind about anyone in business, I may give them a chance or i may not . But not for snow just cant see taking the liability risk. We have enough snow that works for us.


----------



## CaptCaveman (Nov 26, 2009)

your right...I'm working on a 3 year deal with them, Where are you out of ?


----------



## EZSWEEP (Nov 18, 2010)

Those Walmarts never get there carts in anyway, We Sweep the parking lot for walmart there directly and it is always packed with carts. That i cant blame the snow guy for.


----------



## EZSWEEP (Nov 18, 2010)

Easton,pa where are you


----------



## CaptCaveman (Nov 26, 2009)

You just need to get the paper work right and make your deal you way...their insurance clauses and verbiage are geared to them...you just need to work at it with them they know what they have in the contract...If you sign it with out sending it to your ins.company you will get burned you just need to know how to cover your butt with them or any company for that matter


----------



## CaptCaveman (Nov 26, 2009)

Brodheadsville, I keep my airplane at Braden airpark in Easton.
Who supplies you with salt?


----------



## EZSWEEP (Nov 18, 2010)

Horwith $68 per ton


----------



## CaptCaveman (Nov 26, 2009)

My prices are high...but, I have same day service with salt and same night if needed...Plain or clear lane

Never run out or put on hold, That is what I give for the extra money...Like I said to (whatever his name is) 
I don't need the practice Now it's for profit...


----------



## EZSWEEP (Nov 18, 2010)

what do you get a ton


----------



## CaptCaveman (Nov 26, 2009)

That's a fair price.ever get shut off this winter


----------



## CaptCaveman (Nov 26, 2009)

I think I'm going snowmobiling for the next two days have fun...


----------



## EZSWEEP (Nov 18, 2010)

no not really i just called in a few favors and got it out of Newark and Seaport we used up about 2700 ton and have about 220 left


----------



## EZSWEEP (Nov 18, 2010)

Where do you go? my brother has a place in Turin


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

Matson Snow;1261990 said:


> I have a Question???....Why do People Think that Wal-marts and other Big Box Stores are The Crown Jewel of the Snow plowing industry.....The Pay is Marginal at Best...They (USM,other Nationals) make you sign lousy contracts.....I'm just wondering why so many Companys froth at the Mouth to Plow these accounts.......Take the Wal-mart near me....I know for a fact the place went for 20k for the season...All inclusive....We have had the 17th snowest winter on record and thats not taking into account the multiple ice events....Also take into account the Clientele that goes to the Local Wal-mart....I can only imagine the amount of slip and fall lawsuits you the Contractor are gonna have to fend off...


well, for one thing, the target store i did snow for was fairly lucrative for us, until the nationals got involved.


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

CaptCaveman;1262014 said:


> You just need to get the paper work right and make your deal you way...their insurance clauses and verbiage are geared to them...you just need to work at it with them they know what they have in the contract...If you sign it with out sending it to your ins.company you will get burned you just need to know how to cover your butt with them or any company for that matter


THIS year, i had my attorney review the contract...he told me not to sign unless they made 6 revisions. i emailed them my concerns, request for revisions in contract, they informed me the contract "is what it is" sign or don't...i didn't.


----------



## EZSWEEP (Nov 18, 2010)

i think its supply and demand, if they have a clown that will work for there low number they will take them, But if they cant find a cheap chump then they will negotiate a better number for the contractor. You know there not doing cheaper than what you charged target or Walmart they just no how to sell there service. They dont care about the little guy it`s like that movie You got Mail , With the big bookstore and little bookstore. We all have to reinvent ourselves.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

dayexco;1262072 said:


> well, for one thing, the target store i did snow for was fairly lucrative for us, *until the nationals got involved*.


Many of the Large accounts *were* Lucrative untill Nationals got involved....I agree...

Im just asking Why Do so many companys wet themselfs to get these accounts *Now???*


----------



## EZSWEEP (Nov 18, 2010)

I personally think everyone is after a buck , If we do decide to work for them ever it will be on our terms if we are not payed within 40 days our service stops. But we Will never engage in snow removal for them with there terms they just dont work for us. We quoted some sweeping for them at out price. And they tried to get us lower I said no way. Now they are at our number.


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

Matson Snow;1262083 said:


> Many of the Large accounts *were* Lucrative untill Nationals got involved....I agree...
> 
> Im just asking Why Do so many companys wet themselfs to get these accounts *Now???*


it has been ALWAYS my intent to make money on snow removal...but apparently i view it much differently than a lot of you here...to me, snow removal is a way to keep key people year around, keep equipment busy year around. my key money maker is moving dirt....admittedly, snow removal is a sideline for us. and unless you live in the tundra, there are few here that could live year round from the spoils of snow...unless you name is neige...man, he's got a neat operation, i'm awed when i watch his youtubes...anyway...for the most part, in reality's sake...it's a sideline for most of us here. it's up to us to determine what level of grief we can live with to make a few extra bucks


----------



## EZSWEEP (Nov 18, 2010)

Well put. I wouldnt plow snow for them but i may trying sweeping for them.


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

at the risk of having this deleted...i went by the target lot i had last 8 years with USM today....they didn't like my request for contract revisions....they said, the contract "is what it is"....but what's funny...the fire exits all are encumbered by snow, it appears none of the cart corrals have been shoveled out/blown out for the last 3, 4 snows, they've probably lost 100 parking spaces due to the way the contractor is plowing/stacking...there's about 4" of snow in the loading dock area, can see where the semi tractors have done a little, "slippin/slidin"...but with a new contractor, i guess that's to be expected, huh?


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

I know some USM stores are supposed to take care of emergency exits. It might not be in the contract.


----------



## SteveR (Sep 24, 2003)

I had a great deal with my local Wal Mart manager for all the years they have been open till this one. USM took over and I CHOSE to not sign based on the contract terms and the information here on PS. The company that plowed this year did the worst job that I could have imagined and do not deserve to be paid in accordance with whatever the price of their contract spells out. I would not show my face in public if I had done such a job..Further USM obviously has not been here to police the work they are, or are not paying for. I did at the risk of sounding disgruntled email the mother ship and advise them of the true situation. They said that they were taking my report seriously, but the lot still remained a mess..We will see what happens next year, maybe they woke up..We cant blame them for making what they believe is a good business decision however, we cans blame them if they dont fix it..


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

I have heard from two sources that USM has lost snow removal for all Walmarts.


----------



## CaptCaveman (Nov 26, 2009)

I agree...Too bad that Wal-mart doesn't take the same amount of pride that you do


----------

